# Computer Fan Leading To Mould And Icing?



## pokolbinguy (10/12/07)

G'day All,

Well I put a computer fan in my keg setup not long ago as recommended by many on AHB however it is leading to alot of condensation in the freezer (the bottom of the freezer starts to fill up with water, and this condensation is leading to mould etc growing on top of my kegs.

Has anyone else had this problem???? If so what did you do? Turn the fan off???

Cheers, Pok


----------



## kevnlis (10/12/07)

Did you put a new hole in the freezer when you installed the fan? Did you seal that hole properly? Have you tried to run the freezer without the fan running? Sounds a bit odd...


----------



## pokolbinguy (10/12/07)

No new holes, the cable for the freezer just runs under the lid. I have turned the fan off and will see what happens. Only thing I can think is that it is drawing air from the outside somehow that is moist and thats causing it.

Pok


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/12/07)

Bump


----------



## Tyred (13/12/07)

Were there any problems with condensation before you added the fan ?

If there weren't then you must be getting a lot of moist air in from the outside of the freezer.


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/12/07)

Tyred said:


> Were there any problems with condensation before you added the fan ?
> 
> If there weren't then you must be getting a lot of moist air in from the outside of the freezer.



Nope this wasn't happening before the fan. My only thought is that the seal for the lid or collar is not perfect and allowing outside air to be drawn in.

Pok


----------



## Tyred (13/12/07)

Sounds like the seal isn't perfect where the cable for the fan goes in. Not too sure on how to fix it either. 

If possible, check where the fan cable goes under the freezer seal. There may be gaps around the cable where the air could be getting in. 

Another way to check would be to find a smoker and put it in the freezer (without fan running) to see if there is anywhere that the seal isn't making good contact.

One possibility (to minimize air getting in) would be to put bluetac around the fan cable so that it makes a ramp up to the level of the cable. That would end up being a smooth mound which the fridge seal may be able to cope with better than a round cable going in. Fiddly, and not perfect, but then you could check that the seal is O.K.


----------

